# Door Between Living Area And Garage



## jimekapp (Oct 2, 2008)

Is it possible to install a legitimate door between the cargo area and the living area of a 230rs, 23krs, 28krs, 280rs? All i have seen have what looks like a curtain... The 29kbh has a door, why cant the others? Imput... Pictures if anyone has done this, and all other comments will be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jimekapp









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Just curious what your reason would be to install a real door? 
The "curtain" is actually a sturdy fabric accordian door that latches opened or closed.

We have the 28krs and the existing accordian door has never been something that we have wanted or needed to change...
too many other mods on the list to do!








We do transport our Honda Generator inside and just open the 2 wall vents while travelling, never have had an issue with fumes.

We've never hauled any kind of go fast toys in the garage (as of yet). The garage area is our son's bedroom as soon as we unload the amazing pile of stuff we bring on camping trips


----------



## jimekapp (Oct 2, 2008)

Mostly the fumes. I race motocross and would be hauling a couple of bikes. Race fuel even when in the bikes is some potent smelling stuff. The are would also be used as garage and work area if the weather is bad, so being able to seal it off a bit better i think would be valuable in my situation. Nobody wants the various chemicals used in and around a dirt bike being used or sprayed a curtain away from their eggs!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the 31KFW toy hauler fifth wheel and there is an actual door between the kitchen/living area and the "garage". Now if only I had a real door at the master bedroom









I don't see why one cant be added, I know I saw it around here on the forum somewhere that somebody installed a real door instead of the pleated cloth one.

Good luck and if you do it, post pictures and directions.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It sounds like you have more of a need for a real toyhauler............one that has a dedicated garage area. Probably a generator too.....

I don't think any of the Outback Roo trailers would have enough room for bikes and to work on them.

Just my $.02

Steve


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

There would be enough room to work on a dirt bike in a pinch. It's not the best scenerio but would have to do based upon someones budget and truck. I think there is about 60" of width in the garage of a roo.

The only down side to a "real door" that I can see is that it would be in the way to opening and closing while your in the garage/bedroom area.


----------



## jimekapp (Oct 2, 2008)

One of the reasons i like the outback is the small cargo area. im only hauling a couple bikes so i dont need a lot of room. it seems all other trailers with an enclosed separate cargo area are so much bigger. a bigger cargo area = longer trailer. longer trailers = huge price tag. a separate cargo area is a must though. some nights when traveling to races its super late and i dont want to have to unload the entire trailer before going to bed. these are the only ones ive found under 30 ft that fit that bill. if the door opened in into the living area there wouldnt be any clearance issues. the open door would only block either the entrance door or the bathroom depending on what side you mounted it to. in either case i dont see needing both open at the same time. i have a portable generator that is awesome ( Honda eu6500 = whisper quiet) so an onboard unit isnt needed. I am open to all suggestions though. If anyone knows of a bumper pull that you think would better suit my need please let me know. Thanks for the imput thus far. i cant wait to hear more


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have actually considered this mod, mostly because we use our garage as a guest room quite often. I actually think a folding closet door of some sort would work best. I have looked at our several times to figure out how to do it, but the best option would be one that would fold into the garage against the wall so it would be compltely out of the way. Still working on the visual here, but thought I would share - maybe someone can make my dream a reality.

On sleeping in the Roo with the bikes inside - we do this ALL THE TIME (this is why we bought this trailer), even with the cloth door. When my husband and I go out by ourselves, we feel better with the bikes inside with us. Granted we are not using race fuels (weekend warriors here!) and we never load the bikes hot or with fuel in the bowl (run them dry), so fumes have never been an issue. We also never store gas inside the garage and I do think with one bike you could work in there if you had too - you would probably find under the awaning a better spot, but in a pinch it would work.

Just giving you another opinion! Oh - and on the other toy hauler option - have you looked at the work & play by Forest River? They have a couple pretty small rear loaders with separate garages (not that I want you to move away from the Outback or anything!)

Shannon


----------



## jimekapp (Oct 2, 2008)

Anybody else?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe a sliding door that slides in the garage.. A glass/plexiglass/lexan one would be best to keep it thin.. This could be custom done by a door/window guy.. Bet it wouldnt cost all that much..

I think having a swing door would be a pain since its so close to the entry and bathroom area.

I have delivered a bunch of Cyclones with sliding glass doors between the two.. They are nice..

Carey


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

There was a guy over on RV.net that put in a door in his Roo, I'll see if I can dig up his post.

I don't recall the venting in the Roo, are there side air vents and a roof vent to exhaust the fumes?

Check out the Skyline mountain view 2111DMV Similar to the Outback with a rear slide, and appears to have a door between the front and back.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> I don't recall the venting in the Roo, are there side air vents and a roof vent to exhaust the fumes?


Yes, there are 2 side air vents (1 on each side) and a roof vent in the Roo's garage.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Having only been in one Roo and not looking at the opening well, I was wondering, would a aluminum screen door with a glass, screen option work. Its light...just a wonderin.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Yes, there are 2 side air vents (1 on each side) and a roof vent in the Roo's garage.


Thanks Dawn I couldn't recall when I had looked at them before. Did they put in a Fantastic Vent or just the normal small loud cheap bathroom type?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Yes, there are 2 side air vents (1 on each side) and a roof vent in the Roo's garage.


Thanks Dawn I couldn't recall when I had looked at them before. Did they put in a Fantastic Vent or just the normal small loud cheap bathroom type?
[/quote]
Neither...just a regular plain ol' non-electric MaxxAire vent...nothing fantastic about it


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That was one good thing about our Raptor, the put in one of the knock off good vents, Northern Breeze I recall - worked great. But I could close up the Raptor, open a side vent and turn that fan on and suck out any fumes fast.


----------

